# bacon shrimp and scallop cups



## miamirick (Nov 18, 2012)

doing a llittle research this weekend for some thanksgiving apps

I presmoked the bacon on cup shape for an hour













11 16 002.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 18, 2012






then added shrimps and scallops topped with some seafood cheese













11 16 006.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 18, 2012






back into the smoker for another hour













11 16 011.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 18, 2012






fresh out of the smoker













11 16 012.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 18, 2012


















11 16 013.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 18, 2012






plated up ready for my taste test













11 16 014.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 18, 2012






pup says "its a winner"













a & m 001.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 18, 2012






a little close up













11 16 015.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Nov 18, 2012






they came out great should be good warmup on turkeyday 

thanks for looking


----------



## rdknb (Nov 18, 2012)

they look really good


----------



## dward51 (Nov 18, 2012)

Anytime I see the word "scallops" I'm interested.  Looks great.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 18, 2012)

That looks really good

great job.


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 19, 2012)

Looks fantastic and what a great idea for an app! Seafood is always a winner!


----------



## jcurrier (Nov 19, 2012)

Can I ask- what is seafood cheese?  sounds good!


----------



## pote05 (Nov 19, 2012)

How long did you smoke Them?


----------



## pote05 (Nov 19, 2012)

jcurrier said:


> Can I ask- what is seafood cheese?  sounds good!


I also want to know, I have seen seafood dip at the store.. Thank You..


----------



## kathrynn (Nov 19, 2012)

I am wondering about the scallops. (I love love them!!!!) A Chef friend who is a competition smoker told me scallops would get rubbery. Did you find that....or with the wonderful bacon they stayed tender? I would love to try that....thanks for sharing!


----------



## wes w (Nov 19, 2012)

Pote05 said:


> I also want to know, I have seen seafood dip at the store.. Thank You..


I've got to try this.   I am also interested to know what seafood cheese is.


----------



## venture (Nov 19, 2012)

Looks good!

A pre-cook on the bacon will save many delicate dishes.

I hate it when bacon wrapped seafood bites will ruin both the bacon and the seafood!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 19, 2012)

They do look really good......Thanks for the post...SB


----------



## olecrosseyes (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm thinking as the above posters as well.

My daughter will be back from Victoria BC. and wants a seafood night with her Papa on Christmas-eve. I've had some of the best of the freshest seafood while visiting there.

Who am I to show her how to prepair fresh seafood!

Please help these old bones offer her something worthy!


----------



## wes w (Nov 22, 2012)

Just did a sample run of these this morning,  I wanted to try them before I did a whole pan.  These are totally awesome!  Just put in a full pan of bacon.  To me the bacon could be crisper.  This is the cheese I used.   tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Seafood-Cheese-Dip

I hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving!!   My bird is in!

I hope everyone has a "Smoking"  day!!!


----------



## pote05 (Nov 22, 2012)

I made them last night... Have photos posted on the Tiki Bar Q View page...  They were awesome.. Next time I am adding an oyster in with it..


----------



## wes w (Nov 22, 2012)

Pote oyster sounds good!   Just a note.  Spray your pan with pam and they won't stick.  Just got my full batch out.  Totally awesome!  I may have smoked them a bit long, still awesome!  I will be doing this again.


----------



## smokermark (Nov 25, 2012)

Rick, those look fabulous!  Scallops are one of my favorites.  Going to have to try this one.  Your friend there has great taste.


----------



## nvv522 (Nov 25, 2012)

Looks like I will be making these today for some pre-football action. They look awesome!! Nice job!


----------



## geronimo (Nov 25, 2012)

what temp. on the bacon & how long on the rest of process? thanks

Geronimo


----------



## olecrosseyes (Dec 20, 2012)

nvv522 said:


> Looks like I will be making these today for some pre-football action. They look awesome!! Nice job!


Waiting my self as well!

Daughters comming in on the plane as I type!

Crappie night to land into 13" of fresh snow and 40mph wind gusts.

Please answer the previous questions as I'm going to do this for our daughter "My Sweetie" (our one and only child) for her Christmas stay at home in the USA!


----------



## wes w (Dec 21, 2012)

Geronimo, I did the whole process at 225.  I made the seafood cheese from Velveeta and crab meat.  What I had left over I just used as a chip dip.  Be sure and pour the grease out of the bacon.  I made them for Thanksgiving.  They were a big hit.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 22, 2013)

miamirick said:


> doing a llittle research this weekend for some thanksgiving apps
> 
> I presmoked the bacon on cup shape for an hour
> 
> ...


This is one Pup I trust---Knows what good is!!!!

Bear


----------



## the smoke break (Sep 13, 2013)

Just a note--- These are wonderful, and as an alternative or addition..... I made some with shrimp and crawfish tails....OMG!!!


----------

